# Test Drive Unlimited - Startet nicht - keine Org Disc



## Wincenty (10. Juni 2010)

Moin,
wie schon im Titel zu sehen startet das ****** Spiel nicht weil er meine Orginaldisk nicht erkennt. Nun habe ich einen Crack draufgeknallt aber nun will das Ding nicht meinen Patch 1.66 A erkennen FTW
Ich habe ne Kopie von nem Freund zur Installation verwendet damit ich das Spiel auf Deutsch hab, da ich meine Version als Geschenk zum Geburtstag aus Polen bekommen hab. Ich hatte schon des öfteren das Spiel bereits mit Megapack (50 ZL ausgeben in PL) gespielt.

Und macht mir der so n BuSh

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Lösung parat?

Ich versuche Jetzt mal erst die PL-Org zu installieren und dann die deutschen Daten einfach überzuspielen - glaube aber nicht das es bringt.

P.S. Es ist mein bisher einziges Spiel was ich gecrackt habe aufm PC da ich gerne die Tür vom Gehäuse gerne auf und zu mache

Falls Zweifeln bestehen kann ich meine Keys gerne mitteilen(alle schon registriert)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Crack ist verboten und gibt bestimmt ärger, du musst aber erst patchen und dann den Crack raufmachen der dem Patch entspricht. Ich empfehle allerdings schnell ein Bild zu posten das du das Game Original hast, damit es ein bischen weniger ärger gibt von der Moderation...wobei es manchmal echt schlimm ist wenn Originalspiele nicht richtig funzen, da kann man sich schon mal hinreißen lassen so ein Ding zu nutzen.






EDIT: KEIN KEY HIER VERÖFFENTLICHEN...MACH EINFACH WENN JEMAND WAS WILL EIN SCREEN VON DEM ORIGINAL GAME MIT DEINEM NAMEN UND DATUM DRUFF (ALSO USERNAME)!


----------



## Wincenty (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juni 2010)

Schicker nackter Fuß, versuch mal meinen Vorschlag...ansonsten hilft nur Neuinstall.


----------



## Wincenty (10. Juni 2010)

Danke  ich denk du bist Fuß-fetisch

Ich habe jetzt die PL zuerst installiert und mir ist aufgefallen, das die einen Ordner mehr beinhaltet - jetzt so auf PL starten geht

Kopiere grad die Daten von De zu PL und mal gucken

Es hat geklappt nur jetzt bekomm ich keine Verbindung zum Server -.- Der Megapack ist auch schon installiert

K.A wie aber jetzt läufts

ON-Statuts der TDU Server


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe TDU für insgesamt 1h mal online gespielt. Die andere Zeit (habs seit dem Release Tag) gings nicht. Keine Netzwerkverbindung hat er mir gesagt. Darum zocke ich es meist Offline. Fahre auch mal gern exotische Wagen und cruise meist nur so auf der Insel. Grafik (mit vollen AA und AF) ist schon Top.


----------

